
Building a Hacker News clone in Django - Part 2  - equilibrium
http://arunrocks.com/building-a-hacker-news-clone-in-django-part-2/
======
zachlatta
As a big fan of Ruby who's always wanted to learn Python, this looks really
neat! Any tips for getting started with Python with Ruby experience?

~~~
ra
Just pick a simple project idea, and have a go.

I'd recommend Django because the community support is massive, and the
documentation is great. Actually the Django tutorial is a great place to start
[1].

Pro tip: virtualenv will save you a lot of hassle.

[1] <https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/intro/tutorial01/>

------
iopq
Is it going to replicate the invalid link errors?

